# Bersa Thunder Plus slide shuts, loading round, when mag slammed in.



## row111 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello, Everyone - I have a new Bersa with a coupe problems. Not very excited about two obvious, problematic quirks, but if I can mod or adjust something, and gun works reliably, I am still interested.

If the slide is locked back, and if I insert a mag fairly firmly or hard, the slide closes, loading the first round.

So, I have to be gently if I want to insert a mag but not have the first round loaded.

Can someone tell me what I should file, bend, or otherwise mod to solve this?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's pretty common and not generally a sign of anything wrong. If you want a mag in the gun and the chamber empty just close the slide first then insert the mag


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Bersa 380cc does the same thing. I am used to it and now I make sure it happens. Saves a step and if your not ready to fire just de-cock it and your ready to fire when needed. It seems all the Bersa 380's are like this. My Bersa 9UC does not do this.


----------

